# Just had to share this...



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.someecards.com/2011/04/06/the-best-obnoxious-responses-to-misspellings-on-********

*Beware lots of bad language*  

Just brilliant 

Shelley xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

FANTASTIC FIND  Thanks for sharing x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://static.someecards.com/someecards/images/feed_assets/4db9bf0e00075.jpg


----------

